# Really dumb question on classic



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a new Classic and bought a non-pressurised double basket for it. It is quite hard to turn the handle so it points straight out at 90 degrees.

When I put 18g of coffee in the filter basket and tamp quite hard it is even harder (I have to hold the machine very firmly with my arm while I twist the handle).

Is it necessary to put the handle at 90 degrees? Or should I just make sure it's tight and always in the same place before I pull the shot. I'm worried I might damage the machine if I use too much force.

Thanks.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nope, doesn't need to be at 90, and it will turn further as the gasket starts to age slightly. If its a standard gaggia double basket it may only take 16g.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. That's useful to know.

I bought the basket off amazon and people seem to rate it as OK for the Classic but it was very cheap:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004ZER1TA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dose up as normal and tamp, place a 1p coin on coffee and lock in M/ch. Remove PF and check to see if there is an imprint in the coffee. If there is reduce the amount of coffee and try again until no imprint left. That,s your fill level


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Great I will try that.


----------

